# Buying Prescription Meds Online



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Judy takes Proin for incontinence and is going to start on Soloxine for Hypo Thyroid. I have been paying around $22 for a bottle of 60 Proin and the vet said the Soloxine would be $22.75 for 60 pills, but once we figure out the right dose she can order a larger bottle at a discount.

I looked on line to see if I could get this any cheaper and was amazed to find the Proin is only $8 for 60 25 mg or $12 for 60 50mg (I can't remember Judy's dose). Either way I have been paying double the price for about a year. Then I looked up the Soloxine and it is only $5.40. FOUR times less than what the vet wanted to charge me.

When I told the vet that I wanted to order them online she said that several of her clients had problems with medication that were ordered on line and she did not recommend this. Specifically meds ordered from Pet meds and similiar websites. The prices listed above are from Dr. Foster and Smith, which I would think would be pretty safe. 

I like this vet, but I have always thought her prices were a little high. She has always been great with my dogs and is only a mile from house so I have continued to go there. I don't think she is just trying to get more money from me, but I can't believe that the prices really are this different for the same product. 

So my question is how many of you order your meds online and which websites do you recommend ordering from or not ordering from? Has anyone had any bad experiences with ordering medications online?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never gotten anything but 3V caps from 1 800 petmeds.
much cheaper than vet. I was going to get heartworm but the vet wanted to charge me 10 for a prescription and that didn't justify it.

I think personally the vets try to discourage you from getting the meds online cause they lose money. But it is all in who/what you trust


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I know that most doggie scripts can be filled at a regular pharmacy for less than the vet. I told my sister what I was paying one time for Rocky meds and she said her pharmacy could of filled it for a significant savings. Vets really mark up their meds, or their cost is higher because they dont purchase large quantities. Have you considered checking a regular pharmacy?

I have heard stories about problems with Pet Meds from other countries. I just inquired the same thing for my DH's medication. We are just going to pay more so I know it is what it shoud be.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I will order Rx meds from Dr. Fosters and Smith (waiting for Nina's Baytril as I type this) or KV Vet Supply. I think they both have built a reputation on quality as well as price and I feel comfortable with both companies-as comfortable as I am capable of feeling!









I order non prescription things like Synovi from places like petstruly or entirelypets, or places where I can get bulk but that SEEM like they aren't getting it from some kind of back alley deal. 

My vet office charges to write a Rx but even with that, the Baytril was WAY cheaper, as is the Tramadol I get from my pharmacy (360 pills I think for 12 bucks)! Check Walmart, Wegmans if you have them, Target to see if any of your pets' meds are on the cheap list. 

My vet is also cautious about some places-I still buy my Interceptor there even though its cheaper at KV Vet, but Novartis guarantees it or something if bought at the vet office-they will pay for reaction related illnesses (I THINK-am I making this up?) and has said that people lots of times buy things at cheaper online places, or at tractor supply type places and end up coming to them with a very sick pet.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I completely forgot about checking the local pharmacy. I have a friend that was a doctor and he would do this all the time for his pet meds. Ok I feel like an idiot now.

Does anyone know if Proin is only used for animals or if it is also a human medication?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had very good experiences getting prescriptions filled online from ENTIRELY PETS, KV VET, PHARMNET, ALLIVET to name a few. Each time I order, I have to check to see who has the best prices.
http://www.entirelypets.com/?gclid=CM_j9ciQs5QCFQWxsgodxyUGUQ
http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/assets/html/homepage.asp?URLCheck=1
http://www.pharmnet.com/index.htm
http://www.allivet.com/COMFORTIS-p/28811.htm


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I've purchased prescription meds from Entirely Pets and never had an issue. We also just found that the vet was marking up the meds for my BF's GSD about 5 times what it would cost on the web and will be going back to Entirely Pets for that script.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Not sure but you might be able to find the info on Web Md.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I regularly order the puppers prescription meds from KV Pet. I've been doing this years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I know you said that your vet is close by and all but you might want to consider switching vets because some vets will price match medicines found online. My vet does this because they want to make sure people are getting the right medicine. Worth checking out, I think.


----------



## mcn486 (May 27, 2008)

I work at a vet's office and the mark-up can be quite high. My vets will write rx without a charge for clients to fill at their pharmacy. If they are going to petmeds or something similar we have them sign a form stating that they know they may not be getting what they think they are. Medications from pet med cannot be guaranteed to be the real thing. Your dog has a 1% chance of getting hw while on preventative. If that occurs and you have purchased your preventative at a vet and had a yearly hw test, the company will pay for the cost of the treatment. They will not, however, cover the cost for preventative purchased on-line.


----------

